# Is There Such a Thing as a Dwarf Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'?



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I saw the plant below advertised as the *DWARF* _Microsorum pteropus_ 'Windelov' on Aquabid. Is this a real plant or another one of those baby plants that have yet to mature?










Thank you for any insight.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

There you go again, chasing unicorns! I say buy it and see! If it is truly a dwarf, I'll trade you Java Fern "Reverse Tropica" for it!


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

i have that plant, and i can contest that it does not grow much bigger than 4-5" before a little plantlet grows at the ends. i have it in a high light tank (3.25) with co2 and using the ei method. and i take that back. it is in all 3 tanks. and is still very small compared to other java ferns.

clay


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks to me like someone is trying to get a little extra for something on Aquabid. I seriously doubt it.


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

i would agree, except mine has not done much where others have. maybe i should admit that i am not the one on aquabid. and if anyone wants any, all you have to do is tell me how to ship it to them, cover the shipping, and you own some. no worries. maybe there is something in my tank that keeps it small. who knows. i have a lot of it. seems to break off little plantlets all over my smaller tank.

if anyone wants any, pm me.

clay


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's not uncommon for the various types of java fern to stay smaller for whatever reason. I believe there was a discussion on this topic a while back. 

A friend and I got some java ferns from a display tank at a LFS that were supposed to be dwarf (and had remained quite short for a very long time). They are now normal size.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

4-5 " is not sort for windelov mine stays that short and grows really fast.


----------

